# How old do Sulcata femals have to be / leopards also?



## matt581 (Apr 29, 2012)

I was wondering how old do sulcat's have to be or how long b4 they lay eggs? Also was wondering the same thing with leopards thanks


----------



## tortadise (Apr 29, 2012)

It's not necessarily the age for breeding it's the size. Naturally they can grow at varied rates. Typically your looking at 8-9 years on a sulcata if kept outside in conditions with lots of grazing and sunlight they can be ready to breed sooner. But their clutches will start off rather small. 17" on a female sulcata is a good size for first breeding. Leopards tend to grow a bit slower than sulcatas. Your looking around 10-11 years. But as said they can grow at varied rates, if kept outside and fed proper diets and lots of room helps.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2012)

I've seen female sulcatas lay as early as 15", but 17 or 18" is the norm. Male sulcatas are ready to go at 14".


----------



## Jacob (Apr 29, 2012)

Ditto with above its usually by size, not weight.


----------



## matt581 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tom said:


> I've seen female sulcatas lay as early as 15", but 17 or 18" is the norm. Male sulcatas are ready to go at 14".





what about my male thats 10yrs old at 10inch? ppl didnt take care of him at all hes getting bigger and doing good now


----------

